# What's the best playpen for Maltese?



## nadisakura93

I'm looking for a playpen suitable for my Sakura. I'm planning to make her sleep beside my bed so she won't feel so lonely. I live where I can't find the things I need so I might have to buy it on the internet. I would very much appreciate it if you could direct me to a link, like the websites, Amazon or eBay. Please do help me so I can order it as soon as possible. Thank you very much!


----------



## Leila'sMommy

I have a Pack N Play I got out when we got Leila. I have it in the den and put her in it if I need to put her somewhere safe when I can't keep an eye on her. If I leave the house, I put her upstairs in the play yard I bought at Walmart. It's actually made for toddlers but works perfectly for her. My husband put a big tarp under it to protect the floor and she has plenty of room for her crate, food & water, toys and two pee pee pads.

At night, I put Leila in her soft crate on the bed beside my pillow so that she can see me if she wakes up. I thought of this a few nights after getting her and once I did this, she didn't cry anymore during the night.

I've read on here where some have x pens. I didn't see that until after I started using what I've got.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I have the iris x pen . You can buy additional panels to make it bigger. I also have a soft sided x pen that has two doors that zipper close. I like the iris pen better, because the dogs can see out of it better, and it's sturdier.


----------



## Furbabies mom

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images...s one. I got mine from Drs. Foster and Smith.


----------



## Grace'sMom

I have an Xpen..... I got mine at Petsmart - Nature's Miracle™ Port-A-Play Pen - Gates & Exercise Pens - Dog - PetSmart

BUT

If I hadn't of needed it so suddenly (had small nephews living here - needed safety for Grace LOL).... I would have gotten one with the zipper top to make more of a closed den... Amazon.com: Pink Pet Tent Exercise Pen Playpen Dog Crate XS: Pet Supplies

And I also really like the white plastic xpens that many have here.... Amazon.com: Iris CI-604 Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pet Pen, 4 Panels: Pet Supplies



When I first got Grace I thought we didn't need one.... But I wish I had gotten it from the start. They are wonderful! And I love the pop up ones because they are light and easy to move.... I use Grace's xpen inside and outside, I take it to my sister's when we go over tehre. It is so nice.


----------



## nadisakura93

Thanks guys!

Leila's Mommy, is there any way to show me a picture of the playpen please? So I can have an idea please?


----------



## nadisakura93

Grace's Mom, I was thinking of getting something like the first and the second link. I'm having a bit of a problem though, the shipping is unbelievable expensive and folding playpen is supposed to be lightweight, I don't know why it's so pricey!


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Here's a link straight to where you can order the play yard I got. If you have a Walmart nearby and they don't have it in stock, you can order it with free shipping to the store and pick it up there. North State Superyard XT Portable Playard - Walmart.com The one I have in the den is an older one that's sometimes now called a play yard too, but it's more of a playpen and was called Pack N Play when it was bought.

I also have that tent pop up with the zippered top. I bought it off Amazon to use when we're camping and busy outside cooking out of something and I just can't hold Leila. I liked the top so that it would keep her safe from hawks or someone I don't know coming by and picking her up. You know how friendly campers can be and don't mean any harm. I've used it just a couple of times at home on our deck when we were outside. I got the medium sized one and glad I didn't order the small.


----------



## Furbabies mom

The trouble that I've had with the Pack and Play(used for human babies) is the mesh netting has larger holes than what you would buy like the soft sided pen for dogs. I've had one of my dogs get their nail caught in the netting(side of the pack and play) I had to cut a hole in the Side if the pack and play to get the dog's nail un caught. Dogs will dig or scratch at the pen and that is when mine got caught. My dog's nails weren't long either.


----------



## Grace'sMom

nadisakura93 said:


> Grace's Mom, I was thinking of getting something like the first and the second link. I'm having a bit of a problem though, the shipping is unbelievable expensive and folding playpen is supposed to be lightweight, I don't know why it's so pricey!


Are you in the US?

Look on EBAY.... 

45"x45"x24" Medium 2 Door Pet Playpen Exercise Kennel Soft Tent Puppy Dog Crate | eBay

That one has free shipping 

Hope that helps!


I won't use a pack n play for a puppy. Gus was in one at the shelter/foster home he was in... He lived in one because there were other dogs in the house. He had really bowed legs when we got him.... They straightened up when he started walking on a firmer surface.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup

If I hadn't of needed it so suddenly (had small nephews living here - needed safety for Grace LOL).... I would have gotten one with the zipper top to make more of a closed den... Amazon.com: Pink Pet Tent Exercise Pen Playpen Dog Crate XS: Pet Supplies

This is the playpen I have for Sophie, but a medium size so that I could fit her bed and potty pad in there if I ever had to leave her alone. Her potty pad is too big for it (its a fake grass one and WAY bigger than I thought) but I may pick up some disposable pads and it will be perfect for if I ever have to leave her home, most of the time she just comes with me places, including work. But it's great to put her in when the kids get really rowdy (I'm a nanny) and I can stick her in there with her toys for safety reasons. It works really well, but I couldn't imagine getting one any smaller than my medium.


----------



## Grace'sMom

oh! I didn't notice the size LOL

I agree... I have a medium. It's a great size.

The nice thing about the pop ups is you can make them smaller.

I often will fold 2 or 3 sides together and leave it up in my room.... Grace uses it as a den. Her bed is in it, some water... But then it pups right back to the bigger size if I need it...


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup

Grace'sMom said:


> oh! I didn't notice the size LOL
> 
> I agree... I have a medium. It's a great size.
> 
> The nice thing about the pop ups is you can make them smaller.
> 
> I often will fold 2 or 3 sides together and leave it up in my room.... Grace uses it as a den. Her bed is in it, some water... But then it pups right back to the bigger size if I need it...


I didn't even think about folding in sides to make it smaller. That would have been a great idea when all of her


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> I didn't even think about folding in sides to make it smaller. That would have been a great idea when all of her


All of her things were in my room last week when I was sick.


----------



## nadisakura93

I'm from not the US. I'm Maltese, I'm from Malta. It's really expensive, you have to pay over 60 for shipping only! I guess I'll go out tomorrow to see if there's any folding playpens in other pet shops. Here, things like that aren't that well known. In fact, the pet shop I fluently go doesn't have playpens because they don't sell. Hopefully I'll find somewhere else, wish me luck!


----------



## nadisakura93

Hi guys! I finally found a playpen for Sakura! It's made by Karlie, not well known but I bought some of their stuff!










It's this but in black and grey, which is actually nicer than the one in the picture, in my opinion! Today we showed her the playpen and she was totally cool and calm about it! She went in and out with no problems, even when I zipped it!

We're so happy, we felt the bliss we never thought we would feel before! She's our first ever and tonight would be the first time she'll sleep in the playpen next to me! I can't wait!


----------



## Grace'sMom

Congrats!  I'm glad you found one!

Hope she did well in it for night....


----------



## nadisakura93

Hehe, thanks! Yes, hopefully! I will also post pictures one of these days soon!


----------



## LoveLucy

Grace'sMom said:


> Are you in the US?
> 
> Look on EBAY....
> 
> 45"x45"x24" Medium 2 Door Pet Playpen Exercise Kennel Soft Tent Puppy Dog Crate | eBay
> 
> That one has free shipping


I LOVE the looks (and PRICE!) of this one. Are these as portable as they look? It appears that they are super easy to put up and down, and also carry. I'm thinking of ordering one of these for trips to the park, going to sit outside of my condo and in the summer my trailer. If it's as portable as it looks it would be great for this. I'd like to take Lucy to the park with me and my granddaughter, but she's kind of hyper and it's a pain to try to keep her on her leash. Also, just sitting outside isn't much fun for her if she's on her leash. This could be perfect. Thoughts on the "real" portablility of these?


----------



## nicolen412

I can't recommend a specific brand but I would go with a soft sided one with a floor. I made the mistake of getting a metal one and within 2 hours my pup figured out how to move it around and create a giant mess! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rocks

I'm just curious, what is the need for a pen? Louie has free run of the house when I'm home or away. I very seldom have a need to contain him for any reason other than someone over that isn't happy to see Louie, Like the cable repair guy seemed to be not happy that I had a dog. Louie sleeps in bed with me and he knows my routine so well that he could be anywhere in the house and as soon as I start my night time ritual take off glasses, set them right here, take empty glass and put it in sink, fill with water, hit the bathroom and he is already waiting by the bedroom door for me to go in. He waits until I get under the covers and jumps up, sniff me once or twice and then a few circles by my feet and plops his furry butt right down. He won't leave the bed until I wake up at all. Even when my girlfriend is up before me he stays in bed until I get up. Once I wake up I take him right to the door and let him out on a tie out thats attached right next to the door and I either stand outside with him or I'm right at there door waiting to pounce on anything that dares get near my Louie dog. We have large birds of prey around here, deer, skunks, and all kinds of critters and lately even bears have been spotted within a few miles of here.


----------

